# Mercury mit 120 mm Gabel



## bluesky (28. Juli 2003)

Hi 

ich wollte wissen ob es von Bergwerk zugelassen ist das 2002 er Mercury Endurance mit einer 120 mm gabel (Manitou Black Elite) zu fahren ?

danke


----------



## chris84 (29. Juli 2003)

das würd ich net machen, mal abgesehen von einer Zulassung. ich fahre ne Black comp 80/100 mit dem endurance und mit 100 ist denk ich das Maximum erreicht. bei steilen Anstiegen steigt das bike, da bin ich froh, dass ich auf 80mm reduzieren kann. Mit 100mm fährt sich das Bike Enduro-mässig, obwohl meine Sattelstütze ganz am äußeren Anschlag ist (ich bin 190 groß, rahmengröße L, müsste 52cm sein)
mit 80mm ist schon schön race-mäßig. ich denk 120 sind nur was für abfahrten (Downhill), aber wer mach sowas schon mit nem Hardtail. Für Touren ist 100 das maximum und eine einstellbarkeit 80/100mm ist optimal.

Die empfehlung von Bergwerk lautet übrigends 80mm!

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (29. Juli 2003)

@ chris84

jo du hast wohl recht ... bin recht günstig an eine black gekommen ... aber werd sie wohl doch ins fully einbauen


----------



## chris84 (30. Juli 2003)

da ist sie denk ich auf jeden Fall besser aufgehoben  
und hol dir fürs Mercury ne Black mit 80/100mm!

MFG
Chris


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

Hi chris84, 

das Mercury mit einer 120mm Gabel macht keinen Sinn. Unsere Vorgabe ist ganz klar auf Race ausgelegt, also 80mm. Du kannst es sicherlich fahren, aber das Fahrgefühl dürfte nicht gut sein, da die Gabel sehr "hoch baut". Zu empfehlen ist eine 80mm oder maximal 100mm Federgabel.



Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2003)

Gibt´s nicht bald von Bergwerk auch ein Mercury DS oder so? Dürfte für ne 120 mm Gabel ausgelegt sein...


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

Stimmt genau!!
Das Mercury DS ist das neue Dualslalom Bike!

Hier gibts schonmal vorab die Daten:

	                                                  S	M	
A Oberrohrlänge [mm]		572	592		
B Sitzrohrlänge [mm]		380	420		
C Sitzwinkel [°]		                 70	70		
D Lenkwinkel [°]		                 69	69		
E Gabeleinbaulänge [mm]		470	470		
F Radstand [mm]	                     	1032	1052		
G Kettenstrebenlänge [mm]		415	415		


hier ist eine 100mm Gabel spezifiziert. Eine 120er ist aber auch hier zu viel des Guten!

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

